# Global Games



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

Someone know the official site of the Global Games??

In Dallas?


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

www.globalgamesbasketball.com is supposed to be the official site but it hasnt been updated since june 7th

i am using basketball.ca to follow the canadian teams progress because the official site is so disappointing


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Someone know the official site of the Global Games??
> 
> In Dallas?


If you want the results you can see them in the www.cbb.com.br (it´s in portuguese).


----------

